# Standard and Mini Poodle breeder in PA, NJ, NY



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

A good starting place is poodlebreeders.com


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For standards, look at Scheherazade Poodles (Linda Hamilton) in New Jersey and Madela Poodles (Delana Severs) a little farther afield in Connecticut. I know some folks with nice whites from Linda and my boy Javelin is from Delana. For minis look at Eriand in Port Washington on Long Island. My mom's mini is from Eriand and I know other folks with Eriand minis.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

There's Farleys D Standards - I've seen several of their red and apricot standards. Beautiful dogs.

Red and Apricot Standard Poodle Farleys D Standard


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Farley’s is in the Pittsburgh area and also a PF member. You can always ask any reputable breeder for a referral, if they have no litters are planned.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Also try the Face Book group called 'Litters from Health Tested Poodles' All breeders posting there are required to health test DNA/OFA and post the results of the dogs they are breeding. You can also ask for a recommendation.


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking for a standard as well although I would prefer a dark brown or red. Did you find a breeder?


----------

